# North Fork Gunnison to Delta



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SW corner of the Hwy 65 bridge is not too bad. You can get a raft / trailer within feet of the water. 
There is a road with a good access that the commercial folks and others use outside of Austin. It is through a gate across from Canal street in Austin and certainly crosses private land. I have never used it personally, but some research might give a better status.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

You actually have 2 good options. The first is a rather small but good ramp by first bridge on Hwy 92 in Hotchkiss, and the second option is 10miles upstream by the Paonia whitewater park which has a good park, ramp, and restrooms. Actually going from Paonia to Pleasure Park would be a lively and mellow trip combined. Give me a jingle at 970-497-6512 and I'll discuss the Paonia run in more detail. Otherwise just put-in at the Hotchkiss bridge for a long day run to Delta!!


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

The ramp located just below the Highway 92 bridge on north side in Hotchkiss is on private property and has been blocked by the owner. If you turn into the Fairgrounds entrance just before you cross the bridge and then turn left toward the river just before you reach the forage demonstration plots, you can legally access the river. The ramp situation is not great, but you can launch or retrieve there.


----------



## STD* (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

Does anyone have minimum flow recommendation for 14’ oar frame for this stretch? Both the North Fork section as well as Pleasure Park down(isn’t this where the North confluences with the Main?)


----------



## windknot2 (Aug 15, 2010)

I would not do the North Fork with a 14 footer at anything less than 500 cfs. Given our trespass laws, a person could get into some issues with having to drag your raft in some skinny spots. I have floated below Pleasure Park, which is located at the confluence of the main stem Gunnison and North Fork, at 450 cfs. If you pick the right lines it is possible to keep water under your boat. If you do get into some shallow stuff, there should not be any problem with getting out to drag your boat through some shallow stuff other than just a short distance below Pleasure Park there are a couple of small cabins on river right. It would be best to pay close attention to your lines when floating through that area of private property.


----------

